# Smile!



## Stitch147 (Dec 20, 2016)

Not my words, but Spike Milligan's. I just like it and thought i'd share.

Smiling is infectious
You catch it ike the flu
When someone smiled at me today
I started smiling too
I walked around the corner
And someone saw me grin
When he smiled I realised
I had passed it on to him
I thought about the smile
And then realised its worth
A single smile like mine
Could travel round the earth
So if you feel a smile begin
Don't leave it undetected
Start an epidemic 
And get the world infected.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2016)

Love it!  Love Spike's poetry


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## HOBIE (Dec 20, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Not my words, but Spike Milligan's. I just like it and thought i'd share.
> 
> Smiling is infectious
> You catch it ike the flu
> ...


Good stuff "Stich" & "Spike"


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 20, 2016)

Made me smile just reading that!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2016)

As a kid I stood on a street corner in Brixton, staring up at the sky (for no reason) for a few minutes. Then I went away; when I came back some 5-10 minutes later, people were still gazing up at the sky trying to figure out what the others were looking at.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 20, 2016)

When we were out on a school trip the teacher got us all to stand & point up at the building. It was funny that everyone that passed looked up too Robert.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 20, 2016)

Spike was great. You'd never guess he used to get depressed. Love his books.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 29, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Spike was great. You'd never guess he used to get depressed. Love his books.


He was what I call a proper "nutter"  in a very good way !


----------

